# flourite washing question



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi everybody!
I bought a a bag of Flourite but it had a lot of dust , so I washed it until the water was clear.
I was wondering if a well washed Flourite had lost its nutrients?
Thanks for answering.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Flourite doesn't have nutrients. It is just clay, baked to get hard particles, and using clay with good CEC and lots of iron in it. The iron is probably available, eventually, to the plants, but that is all. It is best to treat it as a inert substrate.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Yep as hoppy said, fluorite doesn't have nutrients, it only has iron and traces of other hard minerals like magnesium. It won't lose these nutrients with washing.


----------



## fishlover (Jan 2, 2007)

Thank you.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

It is a friable material, dry handling & breakage of little pieces from the edges of larger pieces is what causes dust build up. If you were to dry & bag yours, and roll the bag around on the floor for a few minutes, you'd find it as dusty as when you washed it the first time.


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Not only will not lose it's lusty goodness by washing it, but it won't lose the dust either. You'll finsd no matter how much you wash it it's gonna cloud the water something awful.

But, if you wash it really well then let it dry out and use it it doesn't get anyware nearly as cloudy.


----------

